# NEW St.Joe River Outing Sign-Up



## DangerDan

Alrighty then... Reservations are made and it looks like I'll be bringing my camper down for the three days. Looking forward to fun filled weekend.


----------



## Due51

I just caught wind of this thread. My 12yo son and I are VERY interested in trying to catch some steelies. We're inexperienced at steelies but know our way around a boat. 

Anyone have room for two for Saturday or Sunday?

Thanks
Due51
LittleDue15


----------



## solasylum

I'll be down on Saturday all day and looking for a spot in a boat if someone has one available. I can supply whatever is needed on the boat from pop's (leaded or unleaded  ), chips, other snacks, or what have you.

Shoot me a PM if anyone has a spot. If not, can someone direct a bank maggot??

Scot


----------



## dinoday

I'll be heading down Friday night and will be fishing Saturday with Trouttime 
Missing the White Lake outing was too much for me! See you all there!


----------



## trouttime

dinoday said:


> I'll be heading down Friday night and will be fishing Saturday with Trouttime
> Missing the White Lake outing was too much for me! See you all there!


Ya beat me to the post Dean :lol: 

Cant wait guys will be bringing the Hyde and will post rider availability as soon as I hear back from my Dad, bring on the Steel!!!!!


----------



## t_dog755

I hope to be there saturday bright and early all day .just hope there is still room for one more person.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Steelhead I need a reply. 

-Thanks


----------



## STEELHEAD

Duck-Hunter said:


> Steelhead I need a reply.
> 
> -Thanks


PM sent..


----------



## Spanky

Ok here is the latest for my crews.
Friday I'll be fishing with Raymond S. and Butch.

On Sat I'll be getting abused by Don P ( SBC) and Whit ( monkey paws)

And on Sunday I'll shaking out the cobwebswith Quest, and his girl.

So providing no emergencies or that we have enough boats, that will be my
"faithful" crews for the outing!

I need a favor from all the people who stay late on sat night. Please make sure that I am tucked into bed by 1 am. Thanks, I know I can count on you guys!


----------



## trouttime

Spanky said:


> I need a favor from all the people who stay late on sat night. Please make sure that I am tucked into bed by 1 am. Thanks, I know I can count on you guys!


Man is that a tall order  :lol: 

Hey all team "Fish-Sean" will be in full force in Fish-Sean II (my Dad is coming)  

We should be at the launch around 12:00 pm. Friday (barring traffic issues) with room for 1 rider if you are brave enough :lol: send me a PM to go for the ride.

Saturday is a full boat with myself, my Dad, and Dinoday  

and Sunday will only be a half day for me as well with possibly room for 1 rider again will let you know ASAP.


----------



## dinoday

Spanky said:


> I need a favor from all the people who stay late on sat night. Please make sure that I am tucked into bed by 1 am. Thanks, I know I can count on you guys!


 Right after we get enough "pops" in you to give up all the honey holes:evilsmile :lol: 

This should be a fun time!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I'm iffy still on this date. If I do make it down it will probably be just for the day on Saturday or possibly Fri night and Sat. Hope I can join you guys again, this is a great outing.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

DangerDan said:


> Though I have not made a reservation yet I hope to be there Fri., Sat., and Sunday. My boat is small so I'll likely only be able to have 3 onbboard max. It suits 2 well for fishing. I know Rat City hooker is interested in fishing with me but I'll take whoever wants if & when I have a spot open.


You bet your bottom dollar I am fishing with you Dan. 

Larry


----------



## Spanky

Watch out if you see any walmart bags floating downstream, with RCH on the river!:lol:


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Spanky said:


> Watch out if you see any walmart bags floating downstream, with RCH on the river!:lol:


Sorry guys Val likes Meijers over Walmart and I think the bags are a mill thicker.  

Larry


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Hmm, probably will not go. I have a self imposed restraining order on Shamrock. Seems the big guy was not too amused by me driving to the launch and back with the Jeep locked in 1st in 4L after he went postal on my about speeding. I didn't even have the needle on the first hash mark when he ran (actually more like a brisk walk) me down and went ballistic.

News flash buddy, you don't run the only launch on the river. If I can launch for free and not have to deal with the hassle, I'll gladly run.

FBD, Holland, MI


----------



## DangerDan

dinoday said:


> Right after we get enough "pops" in you to give up all the honey holes:evilsmile :lol:
> 
> This should be a fun time!


I can see it now, each having thier own idea in slipping Spanky a mickey so he'll give up his spots...he'll sleep til Wednesday.:lol:


----------



## mich buckmaster

I will have to wait until closer of the date. This is a fun outing and I hope I can make it. If I cant make it fishing I will be up for pops later. I will be watching this thread as it gets closer to the date.


----------



## Frantz

I told work I needed that Friday off to fish, then left the building yelling, "I'm going fishing, nah, nah nah nah nah!

I do not know however what all to bring. Will we like have a list of foods? For those guys that have said I could stay in their place or share a seat in their boats, PM me and tell me what to bring to thank you for your generosity. I am planning now to bring some of the best chili you have ever had along with some corn muffins, Mmmmmmm, chili.....


----------



## adjusted3

Hey everyone....you all know what hapened last time we started to get on ol' Nick.....

Just as a freindly reminder...Do not exceed 5 mph in the park......it is a rule that is extreamely enforced.......to the point that if you get caught exceeding it you will go home with a bad attitude. There is no 2nd chances on this one. Break it and you are gone!! We will be guests at this park and as a result, we abide by their rules.....5 mph... no more. No silly comments, no bashing....that is the park rule and I am sure as sportsmen that we can live with it...

With that said....this is an excellent park for this outing. Look forword to seeing everyone and having a great time. 

Mark


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Looks like I am stuck working that weekend, but will make it down to fish if there is a spot open if not,...................... everybody knows real River Fishermen fish in waders.:lol: 

I will be working that area during the night, so if I need to make room on a boat I sure I can find some find accomodations at work for a few of you


----------



## trouttime

2PawsRiver said:


> I will be working that area during the night, so if I need to make room on a boat I sure I can find some find accomodations at work for a few of you


Hey Mark,
I have a spot open on Friday 12:00 noon till..... and maybe one on Sunday I will let you know.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Thanks Trouttime, will take that Friday spot if it is still open.


----------



## FREEPOP

Man Quest32a, you're really tempting fate :SHOCKED: taking your girlfriend out on the illustrious and magnificant Genuine Raft. Between that and the charming/deboneir/handsome Captain Squeezy, :tsk: She's gonna find out how the other half live and you're gonna have to work hard to keep her after that.
Good luck to you all, be safe and most of all fun :bouncy:  :woohoo1:


----------



## trouttime

Hey Mark,
Its all yours, I will PM you my cell number so we can hook up when the time comes.


----------



## AL D.

I sure would like to go but have no boat, how is the fishing from shore? Have waders will travel. Al


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Al there is some good fishing below the dam. If you don't make it onto a boat it is still worth the trip


----------



## t_dog755

hey how do we know what type of food to bring kinda like to know so i don't bring the same thing as some one eles.or we just bring what ever.


----------



## Spanky

three weeks from today, I guess next week, we'll start a sign-up for grub. Sound good? or just post what ya wanna bring, and we can go from there!

Same old seafood chowder for me!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

mmmmmmmm, cold seafood chowder:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DangerDan

Hog Roast? Oink...


----------



## DonP

Ok guys... 

I had Steinfishski and SalmonSlayer over to my parents house last night and we had a lead pouring party of sorts... pouring 6 pyramid anchors ranging in size from #17 to #48. Sorry Mark (adjusted3)... we didn't get one poured for you last night... but we will at the outing!!

I bring this up to let you guys know that we will have at least one pyramid mold at the outing... and Ben is going to try and get a 2nd mold built where he works... so we could have two of them available. We will have one turkey fryer there.... and I am sure that some of you can bring a 2nd or 3rd. If you would like to have a pyramid anchor poured... all you have to do is supply the lead... the propane... and the hardware (a heavy stainless steel I-bolt maybe 6" or so long along with a couple of nuts and a few washers to go on the I-bolt). We do have a little bit of lead... but I am sure that more lead can be rounded up with everyone that is going to be there. I think we could get an anchor up to 70 lbs if needed (maybe even a bit more).

So... if anyone has any interest in a pyramid anchor... or maybe a 2nd one as a spare... speak up... and we will see if we can get a good ol' fashioned lead pouring party going!! Add a few "barley pops" and maybe a little JD... and we will think we are in Manistee again!! :yikes: :lol: 

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!! 

edit: By the way... I did talk to Mark (adjusted3) last evening... and I think he could be frying up a turkey on Friday evening.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Here's the mold...on it's way to the toolshop!!!

I just LOVE those "Government Projects"!!!

:lol: 










Hey Don, Timmy....I got a nasty blister on my finger from that hot pot! I guess those leather gloves just ain't gonna cut it for foundry work! :yikes:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Looking good Ben! Thanks again for putting this up Don, and to Ben and Donnie for harware and lead, and EdB for the use of the mold. The anchors look great, can't wait to use them. A 43 and 46 lb anchor should hold me, who wants to be my anchor wench?

Bummer on the finger, I think Mark or Steve have the gloves I brought up to Manistee. Maybe these can be brought to the outing.


----------



## DonP

.... I think you ought to submit a "Reimbursement Request Form" for all the costs on research going into this new top secret "Government Project".  

Probably going to run into the thousands... at least... eh? :lol:


----------



## Spanky

I request we do the turkey before the lead, please!

Just so you guys know, a 45 lb anchor will hold a 15-16 lb boat in medium current. my 20 fter takes a 94 lber, and on windy days, that is a task for the anchor. an 18 ft boat should have a 65-75 lb anchor, 19 fter a 75- 85 lber ect.!


----------



## EdB

Having a big hard top/canopy or not can make a big difference. A 48lbr is sticking the 18 ft war eagle and another 18 ft open boat we fish out of fine, even in high wind. My 40lbr is fine for a 14 to 16 ft boat. But all these boats are open on top. When you get an enclosed cabin boat, then it's another story and break out the electric winch.


----------



## Frantz

Can you use wheel weights for the anchors?


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Frantz said:


> Can you use wheel weights for the anchors?


Any kind of lead will work.
Larry


----------



## Still Wait'n

Keep in mind that people will be going by and thowing out some good wake also! Some people don't care if they break you loose or not.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Spanky said:


> I request we do the turkey before the lead, please!
> 
> Just so you guys know, a 45 lb anchor will hold a 15-16 lb boat in medium current. my 20 fter takes a 94 lber, and on windy days, that is a task for the anchor. an 18 ft boat should have a 65-75 lb anchor, 19 fter a 75- 85 lber ect.!


Dan,

do you use a chain in front of your anchor?

I do not want to pull up 75-85 lbs of lead by hand for my 19.5 fter!! :yikes: Ummm,,,,good thing it's MY boat and I don't have to be anchor wench! :lol:


----------



## Spanky

No chain, just 3/16 inch S.S. cable. You may get away with 65-70 lbs, with a longer anchor rope. If you use large links of chain, you may not need as much weight.


----------



## quest32a

FREEPOP said:


> Man Quest32a, you're really tempting fate :SHOCKED: taking your girlfriend out on the illustrious and magnificant Genuine Raft. Between that and the charming/deboneir/handsome Captain Squeezy, :tsk: She's gonna find out how the other half live and you're gonna have to work hard to keep her after that.
> Good luck to you all, be safe and most of all fun :bouncy:  :woohoo1:


 Should be a good time, I am still up in the air for Friday and Saturday... I will know more as the time gets closer.


----------



## FREEPOP

Between you and Cap't Spanky, I'm sure you guys will come out with several nice specimens. I'd bet on it. Wish I could go but the beagles really don't like fish and think that we should run daily. Good luck to you all.


----------



## solasylum

I'm still looking for an open spot in a boat on Saturday if anyone has one available. I'm not afraid to be an anchor wench if that is what it takes  

PM me if interested. I'll take care of the pops and other necessities for the invite.

Scott


----------



## Erik

I'm waiting to see what the weathers going to be like. It's a long haul up from the jasper dairy rd launch. I'm hoping that saturday is nice then I'll run up first thing in the AM and head back down around dark thirty or so. 
Trying to get my son to go but if he dogs me I'll have an open seat.


----------



## Spanky

I hear that ERIK, I seen the 15 day forcast, and the ice fisherman may get another stab at some hardwater action in another week! I am glad that the weather is gonna cool down. If it stays like this, they will open the ladder and our crome won't stay at home! We need it to get cold for another 10 days, and then warm up on the 16th or so!:lol:


----------



## quest32a

Erik said:


> Trying to get my son to go but if he dogs me I'll have an open seat.


Do me a favor and keep that seat open for a few days. I may be able to swing out that Saturday.


----------



## miruss

After hearing all these wild stories about Spanky i have to make this one and see for myself if there all true. i put in for the time off won't know for sure if i have it off til about the 10th but don't see any reason i shouldn't get it off i'll have to work til 8 am sat morning then come over there so should be ready to go about noon after getting tent set up at camp. i'll have room for 1 in the boat 2 if have to so no one sits on bank i just need it to be someone that has fished for these chrome before because it'll all be new to me only have done gill's and walleye. 
so if you have the know how on how to fish for these guys over there p.m. me and you'll have a spot with a chauffer on the boat.
russ


----------



## Spanky

I think that stupid groundhog messed up our winter! 

I hope the 15 day forcast is wrong for our outing in 2 weeks. They are calling for lows around 10-12 degrees and highs around 25-30. Not gonna be the best conditions for dancing around a camp fire or tooling up and down the river. This is michigan, so I am not too worried just yet. When next weekend rolls around, they should have a better idea. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Rumor has it BFG from this site (waterfowling threads mostly) will be over this way that weekend and I'm supposed to take him out. He's been whining about a steelie trip for years now.

A couple questions: will there be a microwave to warm the beans in available? Cold beans, while still toxic to the intestine, are just not the same.

Secondly, how can it be this weekend on Muskegon Lake I had gray grease in my prop hub (looked like gear oil mixed with water) but no water in the gear oil when I drained it? Can it be leaking out without water coming in?

As for Shamrock, we may just fish Jasper to stay away from the crowds or I'm going to lay under a blanket in the hatch of the Jeep while BFG pays the launch fee.

FBD, Holland, MI


----------



## FREEPOP

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Secondly, how can it be this weekend on Muskegon Lake I had gray grease in my prop hub (looked like gear oil mixed with water) but no water in the gear oil when I drained it? Can it be leaking out without water coming in?


Not likely because the oil molecule is larger than water. Usually it will be a milky white mixture. Anything is possible, but it would best to keep an eye on it. Might want to let the drained fluid sit for a while and see if it separates. FYI, water will go to the bottom.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Do you have a 2 stroke with thru-the-hub exhaust? If so, it could just be a build-up of sludgy exhaust. Over time it can build up when trolling, especially if you don't "blow out the carbon" every now and then. I'd definately keep an eye on it and also on the lower unit lube!


----------



## Creek-Chub

We'll have our boat out for Saturday and Sunday, but it looks like I'm "beached" for Friday. Anybody got a seat left for Friday? I would of course be willing to pony up for gas, and would have no problem bringing food, beer (or pop), etc. Thanks in advance...


----------



## dinoday

Spanky said:


> I think that stupid groundhog messed up our winter!
> 
> I hope the 15 day forcast is wrong for our outing in 2 weeks. They are calling for lows around 10-12 degrees and highs around 25-30. Not gonna be the best conditions for dancing around a camp fire or tooling up and down the river. This is michigan, so I am not too worried just yet. When next weekend rolls around, they should have a better idea. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


 It doesn't look the best does it?
I forgot to warn you guys that if I plan any fishing trips too far in advance I get the worst possible weather for whatever it is I've planned:lol:


----------



## trouttime

dinoday said:


> It doesn't look the best does it?
> I forgot to warn you guys that if I plan any fishing trips too far in advance I get the worst possible weather for whatever it is I've planned:lol:


Ahh...so its your fault eh Dean :lol: Thats ok, with all the steelhead the heat from our screaming drags should keep us warm enough!! :yikes:


----------



## BFG

Ahhh yessss......finally a river steelie outing...

But to clarify........"whining" is a grey term in my book....I mean c'mon...when the guy sends you two messages a week that read like this...

"Clark....fished two sections of river X yesterday...had three nice chromers on Bubble Gum plugs and one really nice lit up male off a Wiggle wart....man...you should have been here....the fishing was great....and boy did we laugh and have a good time....man, you should have been here...."

See what I mean?? :lol: 

Looking forward to it....thanks FBD.


BFG


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Just for that Clark I am running nothing but bubble gum fish baits all morning :rant: .

You put a guy on a couple geese one weekend and suddenly he thinks you can pull steelies out of a desert.......

FBD, Holland, MI


----------



## adjusted3

Nick, I may have an opening on Friday. I will let you know.

Mark


----------



## Creek-Chub

adjusted3 said:


> Nick, I may have an opening on Friday. I will let you know.
> 
> Mark


Cool. I'd like to check out your winch anyway. Let me know...


----------



## BFG

FBD,

Not to sound negative here...but can you at least promise me there will be water at the launch??? LOL

Can't say I can give you the same guarantee when you come over to Erie this year....

I've got all the faith in the world in you Stabmaster Arson.


BFG


----------



## Spanky

I can promise you plenty of water. Levels should be stabilized by then, and the fish should be high in the system, playing right into our hands. I believe the ladder is to open the following monday! It looks like it is gonna be a ball froster, so bring your warm gear guys. For those who asked, each cabin has an electrical outlet, and if you bring micros, hot plates, coffee makers, corck pots ect. we can hook you up!

Butch, you aked me a few days ago about a bed, I can put you up in my cabin on friday night, and sat night if you are staying that long. I know that the way the temps are looking, I won't be getting up at 6 to go fishing, It just doesn't make any sense. On these cold days, I doubt the fish will be active at all before the sun shines on the water(8-9 am).

Make sure your stuff in the boat is lubed correctly so it doesn't freeze on you, and be patient. The ramp is likely to be a challenge, but there will be enough of us there to help anyone out. I have tow strap, and a nice 4 WD truck to help anyone out.

I am going to bring my "seafood chowder", and it will be warm(no matter what 2 paws says) by 3 pm on sat. I am also going to bring some firewood for the fire. I don't know if I have enough for friday and sat night, but maybe someone else can bring a couple dozen pieces.

I do not know if all the cabins are reserved, I know I have one, and Steelhead has one, there may be another available, just hafta call and find out.

I hope to see all who posted their intentions of being there. We can't do much about the weather, but we can do alot about how much fun we have and how many fish we catch! 

Right now it sounds like the majority of the fish in the river are "up". So I will launch at the campgrounds each day, or tie off at the bank at night!
Those who have made araingements with me for any of the days, I am still planning on all of you, so if there is any change, please let me know. I am soooo looking forward to getting away from home for a long weekend!

I will post again before the outing, hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Frantz

I put in for the vaction time today and plan on being there. i am going to make up a big batch of chili and if time permits some corn bread. If someone wants to bring a few boxes of angle hair pasta, I will be happy to make some of the best spahgetti sauce you will ever have, but i need to know this weekend so I have time to get the stuff and make it up.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Will have my 4x4 there also if anybody needs help on the ramp.
plan on bringing my body warming chili also. :evil: 
Is someone bringing a fryer if we are going to do fish.

Frantz you riding down with me?
Will be leaving early on Friday.

Cant wait either.:woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: 
Larry


----------



## LilyDuck

I think that I will join in on this!!!


----------



## Steven Arend

Frantz, are you still planning on fishing with me Friday morning? Looks like I will be launching out of Shamrock park that morning after the sun comes up, say around 8:00ish. The weather forecast is not looking good for that day and I don't have a top on my boat so dress real warm.

Steve


----------



## SalmonSlayer

I will have the fryer for melting lead...I will throw in my fish basket and 1 gallon of oil...or were you thinking of a fish boil? Maybe someone should start a food list on a new thread? Also, I will throw a bunch of firewood in the truck...I have some hardwoods that will last long and some wood that's been sitting a while that should burn real quick for getting the fire started/going again after fishing! I will have a small bucket of salt with me, so if the ramp gets icy, we can melt some of it....anyone got any sand???

I am planning on launching also around 8 or 9 friday morning. For now, I will have a crew from my work...but one is kinda wishy-washy. I sure hope it gets over freezing at least! This will be the test-run for my new kicker motor...so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! :chillin: 

I can't wait to see everyone there! This will sure be fun!


----------



## quest32a

Ill be there Saturday morning, I will need a place to sleep Saturday night... anyone have any room in their cabin?


----------



## trouttime

Hey Guys,
I have several bags of sand I can bring. I was also wondering about the food list? What should I bring to round everything out throw away plates, bowls, and utensils or are these supplied in the cabins? Let me know what is most needed and I will cover it! I cant for this one...should be a great time!!!


----------



## DangerDan

I figured I'd jusat make a batch of Enchiladas and bum some chili off of the Rat Hooker Dude. If anyone needs me to bring anything I'd be glad to I just need to know what.


----------



## Spanky

One week to go, anyone that wants to chat, I'll be at the campfire along with Steelhead for the next hr or so. It is 6:19


----------



## Spanky

Quest, I may have a room for snoring tolerant folks on sat night!:lol:


----------



## LilyDuck

Steelhead I cleaned my PM box!


----------



## quest32a

Spanky said:


> Quest, I may have a room for snoring tolerant folks on sat night!:lol:


Ill bring earplugs, btw the girlfriend isn't coming down till Sunday AM. I told her that you guys would be more than willing to share a cabin with her.... she wasn't having it though


----------



## Spanky

well forget it then!:chillin: :tdo12: :smile-mad .














That will work out good for sunday morning, I won't have to hunt for ya, and she can join us for breakfast if she wants.


----------



## miruss

got the weekend off so i'll be there sat morning about 11am i have a 16 ft tracker i was planning on bringing over but if can't find anyone thats wants a ride i'll just leave it home instead of taking across the state so if that happens i would like to find a ride .


----------



## Butch

Spanky-

Thanks for the cabin offer for Friday night, I'll take it. I wasn't too happy with the forecast and looking at possibly having to sleep in my truck that night:yikes: . I'm staying in Steelhead's cabin on Sat night, so I don't need the spot in your cabin on Saturday. However, perhaps if Quest took that spot in your cabin, Quest and I can swap spots for Saturday(if no one objects) so I don't have to change cabins. I know for a fact he isn't "snore tolerent" anyway:lol:

Will anyone have a grill available?

Butch


----------



## quest32a

Whatever works for me....


----------



## Frantz

Steven Arend said:


> Frantz, are you still planning on fishing with me Friday morning? Looks like I will be launching out of Shamrock park that morning after the sun comes up, say around 8:00ish. The weather forecast is not looking good for that day and I don't have a top on my boat so dress real warm.
> 
> Steve


Steven,

I would love to fish with you Friday morning. I am actually considering heading down there on Thursday to try something from the shore. Are waders necessary or optional with all this?


----------



## Frantz

Can someone post or PM me the name and contact info for the cabins again. I cannot for the life of me find where I put it and want to see about a rental for Thursday night.

Thanks


----------

